# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > مهندسی مجدد و معکوس >  Dll Decompile

## erfan_ke

با سلام به دوستان برنامه نویس
من دو تا فایل DLL دارم که با ++ visual c نوشته شده اند و نیاز به سورس اونها دارم اگر دوستان حرفه ای بتونن کمک کنند ممنون میشم (اگر نیاز به پرداخت هزینه هم داشت مشکلی نیست) 
ضمنا خودم برنامه نویسی وارد نیستم

----------


## smile17

> ضمنا خودم برنامه نویسی وارد نیستم


سلام
شما كه برنامه نويسي بلد نيستي سورس به چه دردت مي خوره؟
من موردي كه سورس كامل رو به شما بده سراغ ندارم ولي احتمالا ollydbg و  ساير Disassembler كمكت مي كنن مثل IDA disassembler

----------


## erfan_ke

> سلام
> شما كه برنامه نويسي بلد نيستي سورس به چه دردت مي خوره؟
> من موردي كه سورس كامل رو به شما بده سراغ ندارم ولي احتمالا ollydbg و  ساير Disassembler كمكت مي كنن مثل IDA disassembler


دوست عزیز من به خاطر کم بودن پستهام نتونستم جواب پیغام شما رو بدم ، من دنبال ک ر ک یا دیکامپایل دو تا دی ال ال هستم ، اگه کسی بتونه کمک کنه و از سرگردانی نجاتم بده صواب کرده
در ضمن منظورم از هزینه ، حق الزحمه کسیه که اینکار رو انجام بده

----------


## vcldeveloper

> من دنبال ک ر ک یا دیکامپایل دو تا دی ال ال هستم


این ربطی به این نداره که کسی به شما سورس اون DLL را بده. سورسی که از طریق مهندسی معکوس بدست میاد با سورس اولیه DLL یکی نیست، فقط میتونه به یک کرکر در فهمیدن منطق کد، یا منطق قفل استفاده شده کمک کنه. اگر شما اطلاعات چندانی درباره برنامه نویسی ندارید، سورس مهندسی معکوس شده آن DLL هم بدرد شما نمیخوره. اگر فقط دنبال کرک آن DLL هستید، می تونید برید در انجمن های کرک دنبالش بگردید. در این سایت فعالیت انتشار کرک ممنوع هست.



> در ضمن منظورم از هزینه ، حق الزحمه کسیه که اینکار رو انجام بده


این انجمن رایگانه، نیازی نیست به کسی پولی بابت پستی که در اینجا میزنه بدید.

----------


## erfan_ke

> این ربطی به این نداره که کسی به شما سورس اون DLL را بده. سورسی که از طریق مهندسی معکوس بدست میاد با سورس اولیه DLL یکی نیست، فقط میتونه به یک کرکر در فهمیدن منطق کد، یا منطق قفل استفاده شده کمک کنه. اگر شما اطلاعات چندانی درباره برنامه نویسی ندارید، سورس مهندسی معکوس شده آن DLL هم بدرد شما نمیخوره. اگر فقط دنبال کرک آن DLL هستید، می تونید برید در انجمن های کرک دنبالش بگردید. در این سایت فعالیت انتشار کرک ممنوع هست.
> 
> این انجمن رایگانه، نیازی نیست به کسی پولی بابت پستی که در اینجا میزنه بدید.


در مورد در آوردن الگوریتم توابع خروجی این DLL کسی میتونه کاری کنه ؟

----------


## DAKAL

دوست عزیز اگر گذاشته بودی حتما دوستان یه نگاهی مینداختن
به نظرت تخم مرغ همیشه دو زردست ؟

نه دیگه   ;)

یعنی ممکنه بشه ممکنه نشه باید باهاش ور رفت و به 1000 تا عامل بستگی داره

dll ها برای چی هستند ؟
چه کاری می کنند ؟
میخوای کرک بشه که چیکار کنی ؟
pack شدن یا نه
crypt شدن یا نه
و .....

بهتر با تشریح کامل بذاری و دنبال جواب آره یا نه نباشی
یا علی

----------


## n4r30s

با سلام 

لطفا اگه کسی میتونه 4 تا تابع توی این فایل داریم که محاسباتی کوچیک انجام میدن اگه کسی میتونه در این مورد کمک کنه که این محاسبات چیه یا چطوری به دست بیارم که چیکار میکنه ممنون میشم . البته یه اطلاعاتی خودم دارم مثلا توابع fun1 fun2 fun3 fun4 هستش و تعداد پارامترهای ورودی و خروجی رو دارم فقط نمیدونم که با ورودیهایی که میگیره چیکار میکنه و البته خروجیهاش اون هم ثابت هستش و اونها رو هم دارم یعنی یک محاسباتی روی ورودی انجام میده بعد خروجی های ثابتی به ما میده . 

با تشکر 

فایل رو هر کاری کردم توی سایت نشد آپلود کنم اینجا ریختم 
http://www.uplod.ir/download.php?file=558716

----------


## n4r30s

ببخشید که دوباره اینجا نوشتم گفتم شاید تاپیک رفته باشه پایین کسی ندیده باشه . کسی نبود کمکم کنه ؟

----------


## n4r30s

سلام دوباره 

میخواستم بدونم که در هر صورت یک دی ال ال اگه دیکامپایل هم بشه تبدیل به اسمبلی میشه دیگه ؟ خب با هر برنامه ای این کار رو بکنیم از کجا مطمئن بشیم که اسمبلی که داده درسته ؟

بعدش من اسمبلی برای داس رو بلدم اما برای ویندوز متفاوته کسی آشنا هست که کمک کنه ؟

با تشکر

----------


## GioTiN

از REC استفاده كن 
باي

----------

